# Phrag Belle Houge Point



## Gilda (May 2, 2018)

My fru fru phrag:rollhappy:


----------



## Paphluvr (May 2, 2018)

Very nice, Gilda. Love the pink Phrags.


----------



## abax (May 2, 2018)

Excellent fru fru and I love pink Phrags too.


----------



## JeanLux (May 3, 2018)

Very nice!!!! Jean


----------



## suzyquec (May 3, 2018)

So sweet! Susan


----------



## Gilda (May 3, 2018)

Thanks to all for your nice comments !


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2018)

Nice but...ummmm, I don't think that's Phrag Eric Young x caudatum.  More likely Phrag Andean Tears or another Pk hybrid.


----------



## Gilda (May 3, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Nice but...ummmm, I don't think that's Phrag Eric Young x caudatum.  More likely Phrag Andean Tears or another Pk hybrid.



I've had this for years.... came from Breckenridge orchids loooong before any PK hybrids.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2018)

Still not Phrag Belle Houge Point. BTW, there have been Pk hybrids since before the species was named.


----------



## Gilda (May 4, 2018)

*Geez Eric is right ,it's not Phrag Belle Houge Point*



NYEric said:


> Still not Phrag Belle Houge Point. BTW, there have been Pk hybrids since before the species was named.



Eric, Thank you for making me get up and look at the tag..ohhh how I HATE to say this :rollhappy: , but Eric is RIGHT !! I was really just testing you Eric !! 

It is not Phrag Belle Houge Point, but Phrag Albopurpureum 'Sir Arthur' . It caused ?'s back in 2008 and John M finally agreed it was indeed not that, probably Schroderae. I didn't change the label to that.

It or I should say me is still causing confusion 10 years later...:rollhappy: I had my Phrag Belle Houge Point in my hand that day when I took the picture...getting old is not for wimps !!


----------



## troy (May 4, 2018)

It's a wonderful hybrid!! Congrats on the blooming!! What hybrid is phrag albopurupureum?


----------



## Gilda (May 4, 2018)

troy said:


> It's a wonderful hybrid!! Congrats on the blooming!! What hybrid is phrag albopurupureum?



It is Dominianum x schlimii.
Mine because of large leaves was thought to be Shroderae.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2018)

Gilda said:


> Eric, Thank you for making me get up and look at the tag..ohhh how I HATE to say this :rollhappy: , but Eric is RIGHT !! I was really just testing you Eric !!
> ...getting old is not for wimps !!


It's not that you're getting old, I checked the tag when I snuck in the other day!  oke:


----------

